# Winnabego BMX bike????



## indiana dave (May 26, 2018)

Never heard of them....
It's a pretty blue....










Sent from my LG-K373 using Tapatalk


----------



## indiana dave (Jun 9, 2018)

Nothing? Not a single comment?

Sent from my LG-K373 using Tapatalk


----------



## morton (Jun 10, 2018)

indiana dave said:


> Never heard of them....
> It's a pretty blue....View attachment 814424View attachment 814425View attachment 814426View attachment 814427
> 
> Sent from my LG-K373 using Tapatalk




Don't know for sure, but I doubt Winnabego ever built bikes.  Usually a company like John Deere that doesn't build bikes will contract with an Asian firm to build x number of bikes with their name in decals and/or headbadge.

Usually they are bottom line bikes which has made many of us wonder why a reliable company that produces a quality product would put their name on a cheap bike!

As stated, I don't know the lineage of your bike but suspect it is as stated above.  More informed CABER's may be able to identify the manufacturer by looking at the frame.


----------



## khosim24h (Oct 3, 2018)

This car is great, looks like a car of children


----------

